# Werner Egk



## DrKilroy

Hello,

I discovered this composer with a strange name (it was made up, Wikipedia says) just today, by an accident. Anyone has a better knowledge about his music and could recommend something? Some of his pieces on YT seem to be enjoyable. He wrote some operas I think, so perhaps the opera fanatics could have a say? 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve got the old DG LP with 4 works (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WERNER-EGK-Temptation-St-Anthony-Janet-Baker-DG-LP-/250801255282) , but I must say that I wasn´t really that impressed.

Blacher, Klebe and Von Einem are somewhat more interesting IMO, among those who wrote in a lighter style than Hartmann, Henze, Zimmermann and Killmayr; Eisler is better also ("Deutsche Sinfonie" for instance is a great work).

Others who have studied Egk more might disagree, however. His operas have been quite popular in Germany, of course.


----------

